# Church of St. Peter & St. Paul - March 2013



## UEP-Wales (Mar 18, 2013)

*Church of St. Peter & Paul
March 2013​*
The Church of St. Peter & St. Paul was built in 1911 after an increase in population meant that the original 1882 (the first Church in the village) was too small.

In December 2007, all services through the winter months had to take place in the original building, which is located just in front of this Church, due to the poor state of the Church building. Numerous meetings were held regarding the Church development for a new Worship Centre together with the development of housing on the present site and the Church of St. Peter and St. Paul was declared redundant in March 2009.







After entering the former Church, it was clear that metal thieves had already gained entry and cleared the building of anything worth any value or interest. This isn’t the first time that thieves have targeted the Church of St. Peter & St. Paul though, in previous years the Church was targeted several times and high valued items such as a brass eagled lectern and a brass alter cross (valued at around £10,000) were stolen.






A demolition order has been granted on this former Church so it’s life is now very limited.

Despite not being religious ourselves, we would much rather see this Church brought back to it’s former historic glory rather than the 9 overpriced residential properties that have been approved by the local Council.






















Thanks for looking and as always, more can be found on my website - Click Here!


----------



## sonyes (Mar 18, 2013)

Cracking pics as always  Look a good place this! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Mar 18, 2013)

Great report, love number 6..


----------



## Lucky Pants (Mar 18, 2013)

Nice set of pics there, thanks for showing us


----------



## perjury saint (Mar 19, 2013)

*Lovely stuff mate!!*


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 19, 2013)

Great stuff, although the poor church has seen better days.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Mar 19, 2013)

Thanks for the comments all! Much appreciated 




UE-OMJ said:


> Great stuff, although the poor church has seen better days.



Cheers dude, I was really shocked to see it all gone, entry was surprisingly entertaining and so I expected to see alot of things there


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 19, 2013)

Its sad to see it in that state,great photos though.


----------



## ZerO81 (Mar 19, 2013)

Ummm...Church Porn - Good stuff!


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 19, 2013)

Phworrr! See you're getting the most out that wangle! Fantastic photos dude!


----------



## alex76 (Mar 20, 2013)

Looks a cracking splore this one nice find... i so need to get out for a splore my pub is taking all my time up though


----------



## Bigdavey2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Gutted to see it so badly raped why can't people just see the beauty in untouched history and leave alone


----------



## Sshhhh... (Mar 20, 2013)

Lovely place! Very nice shots there too


----------



## UEP-Wales (Mar 20, 2013)

Thanks again all 

Lee, the Wangle hasn't come off yet! Really glad I invested in one!

Big Dave, I agree, it's disgusting to see that a building such as this has been stripped of everything inside. Like I said in the report, I'm far from religious but it's a place that I would love to see brought back to life. Doubtful now that demolition has been granted though


----------



## Mars Lander (Mar 21, 2013)

Greatly shot report that, am liking the warm tones in the images 
as others have said shame about the disrespect to the church, seems even more wrong when its a church Saint Saviours not as sparkly as it used to be either


----------

